# eth0 aliases

## amar_

Hello

Sorry if this is something i missed googling/searching but I couldn't find right docs/howto on this.. So I have server with 2 or more static IP's I want to have them on eth0, eth0:1 .. etc. I can do this with ifconfig but how to do it permanently ?

Best, A.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

amar_,

Look in  /usr/share/doc/openrc-0.8.3-r1/ or whatever version of openrc you have

----------

## Yuu

Hi amar_,

did you try to modify your /etc/conf.d/net ?

I did not try this example myself, but I'm thinking about something like this :

- before, with only one interface; eth0 (10.10.10.10) :

```
config_eth0="10.10.10.10 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_eth0="default gw 10.10.10.254"
```

- after, with eth0 (10.10.10.10) and eth0:1 (10.10.20.20)

```
config_eth0="10.10.10.10 netmask 255.255.255.0

10.10.20.20 netmask 255.255.255.255 brd 10.10.20.20"

routes_eth0="default gw 10.10.10.254"
```

So, the extra adresses should give you the eth0:1, eth0:2, etc.

Good luck

----------

